# [Youtube] Sperrung von Musik



## Erz1 (26. Februar 2010)

Ja, also wie bestimmt viele schon lange mitbekommen haben, werden ja Tag täglich Videos auf Youtube gesperrt, da dort ja Musik vorkommt, die ja rechtlich geschützt ist.
Ich will mit dem Thread einfach mal ein paar Meinungen darüber hören, da das doch ein recht schweres Thema ist.
Ich persönlich finde es ja schade, voralledem bin ich ja noch einer der wenigen Jugendlichen, die sich CD's kaufen (soviele gibt es nun echt nicht mehr) und ich habe mir immer bevor ich irgendwelche CD's kaufe, die immer angehört auf Youtube, um einfach nicht nen Fehlgriff zu nehmen und am Ende mal eben 15€ für was mittelmäßges auszugeben.
So ist es zum Beispiel, dass sogut wie alle Lieder von den Toten Hosen (als Beispiel, Liveaufnahmen nicht mit inbegriffen) gesperrt sind. Oder auch ganze Titel werden verfälscht (gute Beispiele gibt es von Simple Plan und Sum 41) damit diese nicht einfach wieder gelöscht werden.
Ich habe mir auch alle Ärztealben vorher angehört auf Youtube und habe die ersten beiden einfach nicht gekauft, weil es einfach nicht meinen Geschmack trifft - allerdings konnt ich's nicht so bei den Toten Hosen machen und kaufte schlicht 2 Alben, die mir nicht gefallen :S
Ich sehe das echt als Kritikpunkt inzwischen, da dadurch auch (potenzielle neue) Kunden einfach nicht die Möglichkeit bekommen, sich auf Alben zu spezalisieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

Das geschützte Musik an sich entfernt wird, finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt schlimm, gerade weil die auch Wissen wieviele Programme es gibt sich das Video mit Tonspur oder nur die Tonspur davon herunterzuladen etc.
Was ich schlimm finde ist z.B. das Videos nur für ein bestimmtes Land gesperrt werden und sonst überall verfügbar sind.


----------



## Erz1 (26. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das geschützte Musik an sich entfernt wird, finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt schlimm, gerade weil die auch Wissen wieviele Programme es gibt sich das Video mit Tonspur oder nur die Tonspur davon herunterzuladen etc.
> Was ich schlimm finde ist z.B. das Videos nur für ein bestimmtes Land gesperrt werden und sonst überall verfügbar sind.



Ja, natürlich gibt es sowas, aber natürlich habe auch ich sowas mal ausprobiert - mit extremen Qualitätsverlust :S
Deswegen kommt sowas nicht in Frage - es wäre einfach sinnvoll, diese Programme zu verbieten - heutzutage gibt es ja 100. Möglichkeiten Leute zurückzuverfolgen.
Obwohl dies natürlich auch nciht so einfach wäre, da ja zur Zeit jeder nen Youtubedownloader (man nehme Realplayer als Beispiel) bereits als Funktion drinne hat.


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2010)

Es gibt bei Anbietern wie Amazon die Möglichkeit in die Songs reinzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Idee mit dem Speichern-Verbieten ist Schmarrn, dann kannst du auch verbieten dass jemand mit seinem Kassettenrekorder Radio aufnimmt.

Letztendlich ist es die Entscheidung des Rechte-Inhabers. Ich persönlich denke derjenige hat aber mehr davon wenn in den Videos gleich eingeblendet wird mit Link zum Kauf von wem das Lied stammt.
Ein Lied kostet 99 Cent, wenn mir das was gefällt lade ich es mir einfach direkt bei Amazon runter. Den Sound bei Youtube extrahieren ist nur eine Notlösung.


----------



## Manowar (27. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch,dass es ein Schuss in den Ofen für die Musiker ist.
Ich habe schon unheimlich viele Bands auf Youtube kennengelernt und das ist jetzt teilweise nicht mehr möglich.
Desweiteren habe ich das auch so gemacht, wie im ersten Post beschrieben -> reingehört und dann gekauft oder auch nicht gekauft. (Gekauft, nicht runtergeladen)

Aber um es einfach mal kurz und knapp zu sagen -> Ich finds zum kotzen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Was ich schlimm finde ist z.B. das Videos nur für ein bestimmtes Land gesperrt werden und sonst überall verfügbar sind.



Das nervt mich auch am meisten.


----------



## Erz1 (28. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es die Entscheidung des Rechte-Inhabers. Ich persönlich denke derjenige hat aber mehr davon wenn in den Videos gleich eingeblendet wird mit Link zum Kauf von wem das Lied stammt.
> Ein Lied kostet 99 Cent, wenn mir das was gefällt lade ich es mir einfach direkt bei Amazon runter. Den Sound bei Youtube extrahieren ist nur eine Notlösung.



Also ich hätte viele gute Bands aber auch garnicht so kennengelernt ohne Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da diese nun einfach ihre Lieder sperren - ob nun für ein Land oder ganz - ist dann eher schlecht für beide Partein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Band kriegt keine neuen potenziellen Käufer und der, der sich die Musik anhören will - kanns nicht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (1. März 2010)

Ich finde es verständlich wenn Videos gelöscht werden die nur das Lied (ggf mit dem Musikvideo) beinhalten. Was überzogen ist, das aus Privatvideos mit Hintergrundmusik (die ja meist eh in schlechter Qualität oder unvollständig sind) die Musik entfernt wird. Das ist total überzogen.
Aber leider muss youtube das ja machen.


----------



## Martel (4. März 2010)

Ich findes es auch nicht gut, sehe es aber auch so das die Musikindustrie sich wieder richtig wehtut.

Das ging ja dadrum das zum Beispiel in England jede Plattenfirma 5Cent bekommt wenn ein Stück auf Youtube gehört wird wird ( Musikvideo, oder von Privat).

Das gleiche hat google ( die jetzigen Eigner von Youtube ) auch angeboten, aber nein die Musikindustrie wollte mehr. bis zu 15!!! Cent pro klick. Nun bekommen sie nichts. Deshlab Proxy an UK ip, und schauen. Damit tut ihr den "Firmen/Musikern" noch was gutes. Selbst wenn ihr es nicht kauft gibt es Geld.

Übrigends macht Youtube seit Jahren Miese, aber Google hält die Titanic über Wasser. Ist Quasi Portokasse.


Auch wenn mich das trifft, freue ich mich dadrüber zu sehen wie manche "Medien" sich selbst richten. Die Verlage und die Musik und Filmindustrie.


----------



## Bloodletting (4. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1HWc71Zq1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aAkSIpIAt3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFfZYnAI1Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKw_iJntzZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: FU SCHEISS BOARD! -.-

EDIT2: So, jetzt ...


----------



## Thrainan (5. März 2010)

Das Problem der Musikindustrie ist ja auch hausgemacht, die Preise sind so hoch das der Aufwand illigealer Downloads sich einfach lohnt. Und dahinter steckt schlicht und ergreifend Gier. Das ist ja auch nicht nur ein Problem der Musikindustrie, sondern der Wirtschaft insgesammt. Dazu ein schönes Beispiel aus meinem eigenen Berufsleben.
Ich habe vor kurzem ein Branchenverzeichniss produziert. Jede Firma die da drinn stehen möchte zahl ein kleinen obulus und ist dann darin aufgeführt, beschrieben und so weiter. Der preis liegt unter 100 €. So habe ich einige hundert Einträge zusammenbekommen. Die größe des Verzeichnisses hat dann auch Werbekunden angezogen und ich habe ein gutes Geschäft gemacht. 

In einer anderen Branche hat mein älterer Bruder gerade das selbe versucht. Nur der Unterschied ist folgender: bei ihm kostet ein Eintrag 1000 €. Er hat kaum 50 Einträge. Die Aussagekreft seines Produktes ist gering, keine Werbekunden und die Leute die drinnstehen springen schon fürs nächste Jahr ab. Kurzfristig hat er aber ein besseres Geschäft gemacht, weil er in die Vollen gegangen ist und es immer trottel gibt die das mitmachen.

Allerdings wird mein Produkt aufgrund der humanen Preise in 10 Jahren noch laufen und dabei allen Beteiligten auchnoch etwas bringen. Mein Bruder wird sich vermutlich nächtes Jahr was anderes suchen müssen. Langfristig denke ich das es der Musikindustrie ähnlich gehen wird, kurzfristiges Gewinnstreben kann nicht langfristig funktionieren.


----------



## yves1993 (6. März 2010)

Danke @ Bloodletting. 

So was lernen wir daraus? GENAU! Diese Sperre ist sinnlos...EPICFAIL @ Sperre...Wie naiv die Menschen doch sind damit irgendetwas zu erreichen...Abschreckung toll. Einer der sich das Vid wirklich anschauen will wird es auch...Haha ich finds gut.
Besonders weil auf YOUTUBE Videos wie man die YOUTUBE sperren umgehen kann nicht gesperrt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach herrlich sowas.


----------



## Erz1 (7. März 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Danke @ Bloodletting.
> 
> So was lernen wir daraus? GENAU! Diese Sperre ist sinnlos...EPICFAIL @ Sperre...Wie naiv die Menschen doch sind damit irgendetwas zu erreichen...Abschreckung toll. Einer der sich das Vid wirklich anschauen will wird es auch...Haha ich finds gut.
> Besonders weil auf YOUTUBE Videos wie man die YOUTUBE sperren umgehen kann nicht gesperrt werden
> ...



Wie schon in einem Post beschrieben tun wir dadurch aber den Firmen sogar noch was gutes - wahrscheinlich hat Youtube deswegen nichts dagegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Youtube ist nicht als kommerzielle Werbefläche für Musiker gedacht, die bereits groß in den Charts vertreten sind, sondern eher als eine Selbstaustellungsfläche für eben die noch nicht so bekannten, die aber auf ihren eigenen Seiten ihre Songs kostenlos anbieten. Dann gibt es da noch diverse Parodien, die einfach extrem gut auf dem Ipod kommen, wenn man sich sie anhört, also ist es relativer Schwachfug die Programme zu verbieten, mit denen man sich die Tonspur saugen kann. 
Die meißten Musiker bzw. Plattenfirmen sollten es zum Beispiel der Plattenfirma bzw dem Beauftragten von Rihanna gleichtun und einfach nicht ihre Songs in HD Quali da hochladen. Die Gute hat da ihr Umbrellavideo zu Werbezwecken hochgeladen und noch ihr Making the Video und damit hätte es sich auch. Youtube macht es eigentlich schon richtig indem sie die Songs mit guter Qualität rausnehmen... allerdings entfernen sie die Tonspuren von Homemadevideos was mir irgendwie gegen den Strich geht. Dann machen sich Youtubeuser die Mühe und kreieren ihren eigenen Musicclip und die Tonspur wird entfernt, wie scheisse ist das denn. 

Bin der Meinung, wenn man den Musikern etwas gutes tun will sollte man in den Laden gehen und sich die CD kaufen, die man sich dann auch noch in den Schrank stellen kann. Ich lad auch Musik von Youtube runter, allerdings sinds meißtens Remixe von unbekannten DJ's, oder totale Oldies wo man die CD nur noch über Amazon oder ähnlichem kriegt. (Bin mehr der Plattenladen-Typ). Aber von meinen Lieblingsbands (Nirvana, Incubus, InFlames) hab ich hier jedes Album stehen, sowie noch andere Bands, wo man sich die einfach halt schön innen Schrank stellen kann.


----------



## Erz1 (12. März 2010)

Eben. Es ist auch einfach schöner anzusehen, wenn hier ein paar CD's liegen von den Bands, die man so oder so gerne hört.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2010)

http://www.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=en&tl=de&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D2KAcShfgq54&anno=2

seit dem kümmerts mich nicht mehr sonderlich.
finds aber imerm schade wenn musik die man gestern noch hören konnte heute auf einmal geblockt ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Das in Deutschland viele Musikvideos nicht erlaubt sind anzusehen finde ich eine UNMÖGLICHE SAUEREI! Und ich dachte wir Leben in einer Demokratie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. März 2010)

finde ich zwar auch scheiße , die sperre ist leicht zu umgehen sehe die videos die gepostet wurden


----------



## Erz1 (27. März 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> finde ich zwar auch scheiße , die sperre ist leicht zu umgehen sehe die videos die gepostet wurden



Ja. aber es geht ja auch irgendwie einfach ums Prinzip, nicht wie man sie hier umgeht XD


----------

